# Phun With Photoshop



## thirtybg (Jun 19, 2008)

Every now and again I mess around with PS in one way or another, mostly for fun or to create graphics for various web projects.

Recently a fella posted this image on another forum I frequent, and the creative juices started flowing...

Original image:






Jeff Hunt photo


And the photochop:







This particular piece is meant to loosely represent a photo taken with an old Brownie box, with the blurred corners/edges. All four B-17s in the image are the same ship... the late Dave Tallichet's Memphis Belle... or as she's now known, 'The Movie Memphis Belle'.

I'll try and dig up some others I've done.


----------



## thirtybg (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's another... my Dad took this photo at Hamilton, Ontario in the mid-80s. The P-40 is Kittyhawk AK940, then owned by Bill 'Doc' Anderson.





Norb 'Bruno' Donacik photo


I found this image on the web, also showing AK940... albeit in Wanaka, New Zealand during 2002 before being delivered to current owner Tony Banta in Livermoore, California.





Photographer unknown


I replaced the P-51 in the background with the P-40 from the second image, removed some extraneous stuff, added some shadows, messed with the colors and levels and such, and came up with this:


----------



## thirtybg (Jun 19, 2008)

This one may appear to have been a simple job, but it wasn't.

I started with this shot, taken at the NMUSAF earlier this year by a fellow forumite from another forum...







I added a B-17 (The CAF's Sentimental Journey) and spent the better half of an afternoon trying to get things to look right... it's still not there, but it's good enough me thinks...


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice job...I like to play a little with photoshop myself but I'm not that good


----------



## Marcel (Jun 20, 2008)

I like the P40 job


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)

Interesting idea of Photoshop using.  to both of you.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 20, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Good job..

Limitless possibilities...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)

In meantime I've found this one via Internet.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 20, 2008)

Aircraft Pictures Gallery - Photoshop Aircraft Pics

.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2008)

Really cool pics 30BG!

I thought this was good as well. From another forum, can't remember which.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

great shots mixed in there! 

love the B-17..NJ, that would be an interesting conversion project!


----------



## thirtybg (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's some older things I've done...

This first one was a super quickie (and ugly) job done to rib an acquaintance who drove Eagles with the 48th FW.







Here's another ugly one done very quickly during a PM session to rib a friend who's a fan of the Bic Jet... he didn't appreciate it very much... LOL







This is one of the first photochops I ever did... it's poorly done, but it was fun. The fella in the cockpit is/was a wrench monkey on Danish F-16s.







This one isn't aviation-related... 'twas just a bit of fun using photos of a couple friends...







Another very early one... and fairly simple... the N-3PB never carried US markings, so I had to remedy that right-quick...







I used to run an aircraft ID quiz on a number of forums, and this was done as an April Fool's joke one year. It's a composite using elements from images of three different aircraft.







I may or may not have posted this here before. It's just a little more goofiness using a NASA photo, a snap of a friend's model, a couple'a flying telephone poles, and Joe Cool...


----------



## thirtybg (Jun 21, 2008)

Almost forgot... this didn't turn out the way I'd intended (they almost never do) but it's still pretty cool lookin'. As most of you could probably tell, this is a model... the image was done as another April Fools kinda thing, although I don't think I fooled many folks... LOL


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are some pretty impressive pics!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## thirtybg (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's the latest... a fella on another forum posted a shot of a newly restored P-51 that just _begged_ to be chopped...

Here's the original...





Photo by Vlado


And the chop... I call this 'The Duel'...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2008)

Top work!


----------



## Concorde247 (Jul 23, 2008)

nice work there, you have a good creative eye.




They used to say that the camera cant lie, - but with modern technology it can tell bloom'in whoppers


----------



## <simon> (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, some impressive pictures there!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Aug 6, 2008)

Seems the wingman has a quick trigger finger!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2008)

30BG, could you tell me how you do the propeller blur? Whenever I cut a plane from one pic to place on another, the propeller basically disappears from the original image.


----------

